# BREAKING NEWS: Cristiane 'Cyborg' Santos tests positive for steroids



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Not good..... Not massivley suprising either looking at her though! Massive blow for womens mma!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

where did you see that?

Edit. just found it at mmafighting.


Well, not that surprising, is it?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I expect better from you. 




> CALIFORNIA STATE ATHLETIC COMMISSION SUSPENDS LICENSE OF FIGHTER CRISTIANE JUSTINO SANTOS - a.k.a. CRIS CYBORG
> 
> Mixed Martial Arts fighter tested positive for anabolic steroid in December 16, 2011 test
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/1/6...-steroids-positive-test-strikeforce#storyjump


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Well it was really pretty obvious. Women don't look like that.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

bwaHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LizaG said:


> bwaHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


Hater. :laugh:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Does the stuff she took shrink her testicles like other steroids?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Shocker...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Testosterone Replacement Therapy anyone?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was about to post this but you beat me to it....as a lot of you said, what a "shocker" lol

I mean, I remember her almost slaming Tito Ortiz down when she grappled with him a while ago and thought, "WTF, she has to be on something." But what do i know.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I just don't know what to believe in anymore- next thing that could happen is someone reports that pro bodybuilders juice too. ​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

So.....they finally found her D*!ck...?!


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

I think we may be witnessing the end of 145, there were barely any competitors there anyway and RR is moving down.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's funny, I had just found this interview and was going to post a thread to get someone to translate.

Google translator does a nice job to the title. Very fitting with the rest of the days news.


*Phenomenon of MMA, Cris 'Cyborg' says he would accept fighting men*


This could actually be a good thing. It makes womens MMA look a little more competitive in general and *it makes a rematch with Gina MUCH more interesting.*


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Stripped of title for testing positive for banned substance,surprised it has taken this long for CSAC to find out.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Stripped of title for testing positive for banned substance,surprised it has taken this long for CSAC to find out.


They knew about it last month. 

Her last fight has been ruled a no contest and Ronda Rousey has been awarded the new face of womens mma plaque and belt buckle.

Long live the Rowdy and welcome back Gina:thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LizaG said:


> Testosterone Replacement Therapy anyone?


You are way too happy, Marloes still lost to Meisha Tate fair and square. :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> It's funny, I had just found this interview and was going to post a thread to get someone to translate.
> 
> Google translator does a nice job to the title. Very fitting with the rest of the days news.
> 
> ...


Not at all, she would still slap Gina Carano silly.

Being caught, and or potentially not abusing steroids as much isn't going to undo a lifetime of peak physicality.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Was always a given, now that the sport is mainstream this is just what woman's mma doesn't need.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I just heard she took the piss test standing up.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

didn't take rocket appliances to figure this one out


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

eehh sounds about right. :confused02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Ouch. I dont understand why she is still on them, surely she dosnt need to do them anymore?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who's glad they really dislike her?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

...I just picked this bitch for my FFL team.

******* LIVID!!!!! Stupid giant chinned man beast.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

She wears underwear with dickholes in them.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao is anyone surprised.

It is a complete FACT that women do not produce enough testosterone to look the way she looks. Its safe to say her husband and alot of that gym are on roids too. People believing that steroids are not the norm in MMA are delusional. Womens MMA its probably not as common but they also dont have many fighters.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> *E quando você treina com seu marido, dá prejuízo para ele?*
> Não, ele deixa eu bater (risos). Aí a galera fica zoando que eu estou brava em casa e bato nele, mas ele não revida. Na parte de MMA, ele é meu professor.


Please someone translate this. Google translator is great.



> *And when you train with her ​​husband, loses money for him?*
> No, let me hit it (laughs). Then the gang banging is that I'm mad at home and beat him, but he does not fight back. In the MMA, he's my teacher.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

K R Y said:


> ...I just picked this bitch for my FFL team.
> 
> ******* LIVID!!!!! Stupid giant chinned man beast.


:laugh:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

*Strikeforce Women 145 Pound Division Put on Hold, Cyborg' Santos Stripped of Title*



> *Cyborg' Santos Stripped of Strikeforce Title After Steroid Test, 145 Pound Division Put on Hold*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

That's too bad KRY :/

But how did anybody not see this happening - at least eventually? Women aren't supposed to look more like old Wandy than Wandy himself


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rauno said:


> :laugh:


Double :laugh:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

It might just be me but it seems like California is a lot more likely to catch a fighter on roids than Nevada? 

I Havent done any research but if my memory is right CSAC has caught a few, NSAC not very many.. Thiago Silva is the only one that comes to mind, and his was tampered with by him.
Probably just me looking for a conspiracy..


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Source


Moved?

A entire division put on hold it's not worthy of it's own thread?


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Well roids or not Cyborg demolishes every single competitor at that weight and above.

She'll be back, it's just too bad this had to happen after there was a bit of traction in Strikeforce for womens MMA.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey KRY is the Add/drop thread up yet?? lol


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I do feel bad about taking some guilty pleasure when I first heard this news. But I gotta back my girls Coenen and Carano


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

TheGreg said:


> didn't take rocket appliances to figure this one out


Lol, uhm, did you mean scientists?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, uhm, did you mean scientists?


How do you know if the CSAC don't use rocket appliances for PED checks?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

.......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is a very good example of why woman should not take steriods. You get to look like a man! Question is will women's featherweight get cut?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Whoa,figure she'd test positive for testicles before steroids!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris responds.



> I would like to sincerely apologize to StrikeForce, the Zuffa organization, Hiroko Yamanaka and my fans for my failed drug test.
> 
> I am ultimately responsible for everything I put in my body, and at the end of the day, there is no excuse for having a prohibited substance in my system. I do not condone the use of any performance enhancing drugs by myself or any other professional athlete, and willingly accept the penalties and fines that have been handed down to me by the California State Athletic Commission and those of the StrikeForce/Zuffa organization.
> 
> ...


http://www.criscyborg.com/News/Entries/2012/1/7_Criss_Statement_Regarding_Steroid_Allegations.html


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like Dana is going to let the women's MMA division in Strikeforce die because of this. Not that he was going to do much with it anyways.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think he's going to let the featherweight division die unless Gina can get back in there. The bantemweight division has still got potential. For the most part he's going to keep one.


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Chris responds.
> 
> http://www.criscyborg.com/News/Entries/2012/1/7_Criss_Statement_Regarding_Steroid_Allegations.html


The dietary supplement story is obviously bs:

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=2123301

Also this is quite interesting from Wikipedia:



> Stanozolol is usually considered a safer choice for female bodybuilders in that its anabolic effects predominate over its androgenic effects, although virilization and masculinization are still very common even at low doses.


anyway... It's only illegal if you get caught, right?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And it only takes one time of getting caught to get in a hell of alot of trouble. As for the dietary supplement she must've gotten it from an underground dealer. Seriously check your crap out!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Chris responds.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.criscyborg.com/News/Entries/2012/1/7_Criss_Statement_Regarding_Steroid_Allegations.html


Pifft, it's her stoy.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

deleted....I've already asked that question. Stupid Liza!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like I said this is probably the answer as to why she looks like a man.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Nah she is just not a good looking woman


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Nah she is just not a good looking woman


Thats putting it mildly..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is putting it diplomatically.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Its true she is ugly there are plenty of good looking women with her body


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where are these women from?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

No clue but I wish I knew lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They've got to be models for Gaspari Nutrition because they are wearing that stuff. Obviously show off the bodies they got from the diet supplements. Wonder what they would be like as ring girls.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's about time someone caught that guy, I'm sure he was doing it as well when he beat Gina.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So,... you guys can't read felicia romero's name tag?

must be the camel toe blocking your view.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Walker said:


> I just don't know what to believe in anymore- next thing that could happen is someone reports that pro bodybuilders juice too. ​


Absurd.

I like Mrs. Santos, although I along with everyone else saw this coming from miles away.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, steriods aren't everything. She does have ferocity and skill that helped her win matches. Steriods only made her stronger.


----------

